# audio sync issues



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Using TS4K on a TV with Paramount+ application I've been noticing some pretty severe audio/video sync issues where audio gets 2-3 seconds ahead of video. If I stop the stream, exit the application and come back in and resume playing where I left off it's good for a few minutes but then the problem resumes. I am using TV speakers directly so no audio equipment to complicate matters. Using Nvidia Shield on a different TV with same application I have not noticed any sync issues. At this point I'm assuming it's issue with TS4K but really probably need to do more testing to confirm that. I have only noticed it with Paramount+ application. YTTV application I have not noticed a problem. Anyone else suffering from audio/video sync issues using TS4K with any application?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Haven't seen this lately, but I'd go into the TS4K settings and make sure everything with the audio settings is correct. Also, if you don't have a surround sound system, disabling surround sound capability may help.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

blackngold75 said:


> Haven't seen this lately, but I'd go into the TS4K settings and make sure everything with the audio settings is correct. Also, if you don't have a surround sound system, disabling surround sound capability may help.


Thanks. Yes I had already checked audio settings. There was nothing obvious there about disabling surround sound, only some Dolby setting that I turned off (but didn't make a difference). There was something about automatic settings so perhaps I will need to try turning off automatic and hard-coding something.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Not sure what device is actually outputting the audio, but the problem may be elsewhere in the chain: I also ran into a sync problem caused by some "sound stabilization" setting (or something like that) on one of my TVs. Hope you are able figure it out.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I put Fire Stick 4K on the same TV the TS4K was on and it doesn't have any sync issues, so looks like the problem was the TS4K after all. Oh well, back to the closet with the TS4K.


----------

